# Marbled Gecko care questions



## Talanthas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a trio of marbled geckos (_Christinus marmoratus_) that I would like to breed this season. I am pretty certain its 1 male 2 females in the enclosure. They are currently fed on gutloaded small crickets. 

What I would like to know is :-
What should I be feeding them to keep them in the best health that I can ?
Do I need to dust the crickets in a calcium powder?
Do I need to make something specific for them to lay in or will they happily lay wherever? Substrate is sand

Cheers
Tal


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 12, 2010)

I feed mine a combo of dusted crickets, woodies and catch moths ect from outside in the warmer months. keep useing the calicum & vitamin powders. I have astro turf on the base of my climbing geckos tanks so there is no where in the cage floor for them to lay, then use an old cricket tub clean well paint black on the outside and cut a hole in the lid and one in the side fill with moist coca peat. Then play the waiting game. i will take pics soon if you want to look in my gecko album there are pics of a thick tail that just layed in her lay container. Hope this helps


----------



## Talanthas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep its helpful. Definately need as much info as I can get though. Been given a lot of misinformation/contradictory info on this species so I want to get as much as can. Lost a couple when I first got them thanks to the wrong info and don't want to lose any more.


----------



## Talanthas (Sep 13, 2010)

Any other tips/suggestions from the gecko keepers on here ?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are still in need of more specific answers to questions, send me a private msg. Also get some books, join some groups on here. You will soon find what you need.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 13, 2010)

ill get some pics of my tank tonight.


----------



## Talanthas (Sep 13, 2010)

Any suggestions as to which books to look for?

Pics are always good


----------



## Chadleystar (Sep 13, 2010)

I do have to ask, why did you know not find out all this information before you obtained the geckos?


----------



## Talanthas (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought that I had found out as much info as I could when I got them. Unfortunately a lot of what I was told was erroneous or contradictory. I have been able to learn the most basic care for this species which is all that there seems to be available. The rest of it has been learn as you go. 

I have been keeping them in what I think is reasonable health. They all have plump tails and the only female I have had a good look at, has decent calcium deposits in her neck. 

As I am hoping to breed them this season I was hoping to get pointers from more experienced gecko keepers so they start the season in the best possible health. I want to make sure that they can cope with the strain/stress before they start to breed.

As a side note I figure there is no harm in asking even if you think you know what you are doing. Better to have the info doubled up than continue doing the wrong thing


----------

